# End of Summer - Dresses



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I had a couple of special requests for "not so summer" and "almost fall" dresses. Here are the designs I came up with. The purple one is my fav.



















_Sorry about the BIG pics - sometimes Photobucket can be difficult - argh!_


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice!! I like the first one.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

The second one is GORGEOUS!!! Makes me want to get into making chi dresses  I'll probably make a right mess of it though!! lol xx


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooo that purple one is too cute!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not that much into dressing my dogs up, but the second one is just too adorable.


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

I so want that purple one! BUT....Buddy is a boy, & he will not be to happy with me puting him in a dress!  LOL!

~Erica~


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful dresses.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ooh, both of them are so beautiful!


----------

